# pregnancy symptoms easing. Please not again!



## lishmin

Hi all.

I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant after mmc last april and ectopic last July. i had early scan on Tuesday where a 6 weeks featus and heartbeat was seen 

I should have been 7 weeks 2 days by my dates which worried me however nurse assured me its normal.

so last night my symptoms started to ease, less sick feeling and less sore boobs. Today I get the awful feeling its gone wrong.... last time I had this was the mmc. Symptoms still easing. Telephoned hospital who have booked me in for another scan tomorrow.

Feel like I am going crazy but cannot settle as I am yet to have a healthy pregnancy. Depression seems to be setting in. I am teary and feel very low. 

Hoping my baby is ok.......


xxxxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hope you have a good scan tomorrow, but with DD, I had like 3 days of no symptoms (after throwing up constantly) and just knew something was wrong...well it wasn't, turns out that I would get a break every few days! Don't give up! Please keep me updated on how things go tomorrow!


----------



## bananaz

My symptoms were very intermittent during the beginning of this pregnancy. Every time my nausea or soreness disappeared I would panic and think something had gone wrong, but it turns out that everything was fine and baby was developing right on schedule. So please don't despair! :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Early on my symptoms faded and then came back in a scary way. I was so scared every time I stopped feeling sick and then begged for the sickness to go away when it returned. Wishing you a healthy scan tomorrow. I know its hard not to worry, but I hope you can get a good nights sleep.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I didn't even have too many pregnancy symptoms in no. 2 (no. 1 was mc and had loads of symptoms from almost the beginning), in fact, I figured I had the flu -- try not to worry about the symptoms per se as the others have pointed out, it can change day to day ---

good luck for tomorrow!

best wishes


----------



## lishmin

Thank you to each of you for your reply. I hope and pray that you are all right in what you say. scan is at 11:30 this morning. I feel sick to my stomach that it could be bad news. Me and hubby want this so bad yet in the past year all we have had is heartbreak.

I do hope that later I am able to say I was just panicking over nothing. 


xxxxx


----------



## Wilfbown

Keeping my fx'd for you :hugs:
I know how you're feeling...I had a mmc at 12wks last Sept and a mc at Christmas. I'm worried sick that I'm not feeling sick this time. Symptoms can fluctuate though so try and relax. Not long to wait. Good luck xxx


----------



## lishmin

Wilfbown said:


> Keeping my fx'd for you :hugs:
> I know how you're feeling...I had a mmc at 12wks last Sept and a mc at Christmas. I'm worried sick that I'm not feeling sick this time. Symptoms can fluctuate though so try and relax. Not long to wait. Good luck xxx

Aw thats bad so close together. lets hope rhat for both of us it is third time lucky


----------



## Wilfbown

3rd time lucky indeed! Let me know how you get on. Pleased you've managed to get in for a scan so quickly xxx


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Hoping the scan went well. I lost all
Symptoms at one point and was so
Worried. Then 2 days letter they all came back
And then some.


----------



## SabrinaKat

any news?


----------



## lishmin

So the scan went well! It also confirmed I was further on than they had said earlier in the week maing me now 8 weeks three days. :thumbup:

I cannot help though even now feeling liek things are easing then coming back, I have now also started with trapped wind in my abdomen which is sore but again very worrying.

How do we get to twelve weeks without going mad after never having a sucessful pregnancy... Is it just me that feels this crazy?

xx


----------



## lishmin

I have just posted an update. All went well but still worrying my head off :-/

x


----------



## lishmin

SabrinaKat said:


> any news?

I have just posted an update. All went well but still worrying my head off :-/


----------



## beth30

I got worried when I started reading this because I glanced at your status under your name and it says TTC.... But then I kept reading and I am glad that things are okay with you. I am also a bit worried because my symptoms (sore boobies, little bit ms) seem like they are easing up.... but I am trying to stay confident.


----------



## lishmin

beth30 said:


> I got worried when I started reading this because I glanced at your status under your name and it says TTC.... But then I kept reading and I am glad that things are okay with you. I am also a bit worried because my symptoms (sore boobies, little bit ms) seem like they are easing up.... but I am trying to stay confident.

Apologies to scare you Beth, I had not changed my status, I had not even noticed. Chnaged now though 

My symptoms seem to be coming and going all the time and new bits adding in to the mix. It is hard to know what is good or bad as I have never had a healthy pregnanyc although I am hoping this time to be third time lucky.

I am sure it is probably the same for you. I think we are just so worried that something may go wrong that maybe we imagine some of it too or exaggerate it. I think our minds can play tricks on us.

Keep in touch as I find this forum really helps :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Its really tough after losses, but the symptoms that you can get from being pregnant can be there one day, gone the next, something new the 3rd day and new things happening all the time. Its hard but most of this is normal. I am sure everything will be just fine. 

PS Its always good to get moved along in dates...but just to let you know both of my kids I was measured behind, then put forward again and later on moved behind again once baby was a bit bigger to see.

So pleased to see that your scan was fine.


----------



## greats

I definitely understand the worrisome that pregnancy can bring. I'm in the same boat, 2 miscarriages & have never had a successful pregnancy. I'm pregnant again & hoping 3x the charm! My symptoms seem to come & go throughout the day. I literally freaked out on my fiance the other day b/c I woke up with my boobs not being as sore as they've been haha. But they're still hurting! Hoping for nothing but the best for you in your pregnancy =)


----------



## rosebud111

yay so happy for you!! i had an ectopic and an mmc and am currently ttc so it makes me feel good to read positive stories like yours! :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hope 3 xs the charm for all of you...it was for me, hence the screen name lol! Now hoping that 7xs the charm!

Congrats on a good scan and getting to move back up in dates!! My symptoms lessend for a few day but they are still there and instead of just feeling slightly sick in the morning it's coming at different times of the day, although it is just a little here and there, but now my breast have been hurting for the past couple of days and that has NEVER happened in any of my pregnancies so I'm hoping that it's a good sign!


----------



## buttercupmomm

So glad everything worked out ok for you. I am new here and trying to find some encouragement as my symptoms (sore boobs) up and left 2 days ago. I am 5weeks....


----------

